# 2010 vw gti



## Brunger666 (Mar 2, 2016)

Help!! I have a 2010 gti that ran fine on the way to the shop and when I came back out it won't fire. Just cranks and cranks. Heard a few rumors that the idler tensioner pulleys are a fail point on these engines so I did a compression test and got 0 so I pulled the timing chain cover and everything seems to be in good order. Ideas??? Blown head gasket? Could the timing chain really jump enough teeth to cause this even though it looks and feels tight? Could I really have a blown head gasket? No oil in water or vice a versa...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperTurboMan (Nov 15, 2017)

Brunger666 said:


> Help!! I have a 2010 gti that ran fine on the way to the shop and when I came back out it won't fire. Just cranks and cranks. Heard a few rumors that the idler tensioner pulleys are a fail point on these engines so I did a compression test and got 0 so I pulled the timing chain cover and everything seems to be in good order. Ideas??? Blown head gasket? Could the timing chain really jump enough teeth to cause this even though it looks and feels tight? Could I really have a blown head gasket? No oil in water or vice a versa...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Easy easy, record a video, load on youtube, write a link to it.
How did u check compression?


----------

